# Jodhpur boots & Chaps Or Long Boots?



## Brontie (3 January 2009)

Been done over and over I would imagine. Now I hear that chaps have better movement, yet I think boots look smarter. WHat your opinion and what ones should I get?

Theyld be used for riding at a Rs, and hopefully working there so nothing major..


----------



## x_Sammie_x (3 January 2009)

hey, personly i use mucker boots and chaps oh naughty me... but id like long boots there much nicer


----------



## connie1288 (3 January 2009)

I think it totally depends on what you want to do, how old you are and how much you have to spend!!


----------



## rabatsa (3 January 2009)

Long boots for smart and jodhpur boots and half chaps for everyday.


----------



## chunklovescooks (3 January 2009)

I've actually never bought long boots! I think joddy boots and chaps give you some movement through your ankle, and although this isnt really needed, it makes my lower leg feel a lot freeer!(sp?) I will be doing SJ in boots and chaps next year i think 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I'd rather ride in something i am comfy in rather than something that looks good.


----------



## MrsMozart (3 January 2009)

As others. Long boots look smart, and once you've bedded them in I think they are great to ride in. Slobbing around the yard I like short boots (or Muckboots in the winter!).

I want to get some Dubarry riding boots (I think they're called Clares?), as a good inbetweeny.


----------



## Gorgeous George (3 January 2009)

joddy boots and chaps for me, unless I bought made to measure long boots don't fit my fat calves!! I have fake suede chaps for everyday riding and a lovely pair of plain leather ones for shows.


----------



## tammyisback (3 January 2009)

I always wear joddy boots and chaps, and grin and grimace when I wear my long boots for shows, I HATE them, but they do look smart!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (3 January 2009)

I wear boots and gaiters as I can get no long boots to fit (Have a short lower leg so they all dig into the back of my knee!).

However I have some cheap rubber long boots for riding at home. Never ever compete in them though!


----------



## samstar (3 January 2009)

I'm a defo for boots and chaps


----------



## Tiarella (3 January 2009)

boots and gaiters. i prefer them than chaps or long boots.


----------



## palomino_pony (3 January 2009)

I have had loads of boots - long, short, half chaps etc
I definately prefer short boots (mountain horse riders) and my trusty neoprene chaps. Mountain horse high riders went baggy at the ankle very quickly. Only wear my long leather boots for competing and "posh" outings. I'd still love Dubarry boots though - one day!


----------



## MrsMozart (3 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
boots and gaiters. i prefer them than chaps or long boots. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What's the difference between chaps and gaiters?


----------



## Eira (3 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
boots and gaiters. i prefer them than chaps or long boots. 

[/ QUOTE ]

What's the difference between chaps and gaiters? 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Chaps do up at the side 
Gaiters do up at the back (like traditional long riding boots)


----------



## Brontie (3 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
What's the difference between chaps and gaiters? 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

Probably the price! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Tymor (3 January 2009)

Chaps and boots for everyday, and long boots for shows. Just find boots and chaps easier, in winter i wear waterproof warm full leg chaps and just boots!


----------



## Brontie (3 January 2009)

I prefer long boots because they are smarter, But when I take them off, the lining comes out of them with my foot. So depending on prices etc, I think I will go for short jod boots and Chaps.

Thanks.


----------



## MrsMozart (3 January 2009)

Thank you for the explanation


----------



## hellspells (3 January 2009)

I always always ride in long boots and have a pair of long yard boots - to muck out in etc, but if you are helping in a RS I think as everyone else has suggested chaps and short boots would be better.


----------



## Wildspirit (3 January 2009)

I personally also have short muckers and chaps for in the RS I think long boots look great but i would only wear them for competitions and things or if i have a moment short boots and chaps i find more practical x


----------



## spookypony (3 January 2009)

Long boots, but have never worn anything else. I'm just comfy in them, I guess. I like the ankle support, because I have skinny ankles!


----------



## lauraanddolly (3 January 2009)

I have been riding in my long boots recently as my zip on my chaps gave up on me and I haven't got around to replacing them yet, I don't feel anywhere near as comfy in them as I do my short boots and chaps. 
 Normally my long boots only come out for shows etc - but I've decided to buy some smarter short boots and gaiters for comps, just gotta find the money to now!   
 So jodh boots and chaps for me all the way!


----------



## Cluny (3 January 2009)

Always long boots for me, MH High Riders for every day as they are good and tough and MH Sportives for competition.  I find long boots warmer as well.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (3 January 2009)

I use my paddock boots and gaiters for lessons/hacking out and save my long boots for special events as I can't afford to get another pair!


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (4 January 2009)

I have a 36" inseam and size 6 feet, so long boots aren't exactly 'long' on me, so I wear joddy boots and half chaps that I make myself from old leggings in true Blue Peter style


----------

